# Next Step in the Evolution



## watery eyes (May 21, 2007)

*Greetings to all Smokers from the MotorCity!*

I'm getting my smoker on Friday before the Memorial Day weekend and looking forward to getting it seasoned and broke in for some family BBQ on Monday. Nothing major......just a nice simple set of sausages and maybe a meatloaf.

I'm a grill master already - but I have wanted to get the real thing for a looooonnnnggg time. Finally got the green light from the CFO(wife). This is the next step in my evolution in mastering all things meat.

Thanks for a wonderful web site and all the great information that you memebers have shared.



James _"Watery Eyes"_ Martin


----------



## jts70 (May 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Try Jeff's five day ecourse, lots of very good info and folks here. Warning once you start smoking there is no turning back. Good luck and post some pics.


----------



## watery eyes (May 21, 2007)

Already enrolled in the course and I will definitely be taking pics of everything. Might even do some video if I progress well enough and have good results.


----------



## billyq (May 21, 2007)

Might as well throw in a couple slabs of ribs too!  Take off the membrane, put a good rub on them, cook them 3 hours, wrap in foil, cook 2 more hours, unwrap and cook for 1 hour.  Keep the temp at about 225.  Baste them with our favorite sauce for the last half hour.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## teacup13 (May 21, 2007)

welcome to SMF.... nice to have another michigander here

for your first smoke, stick with something simple... pork butts are forgiving and can handle heat spikes.... take it to 200* and you have pulled pork

throw on a fattie or two... a couple of ABT's

poulty works great as well... just smoke it at a higher temperature... poultry is not a low 'n slow kind of meat so its also a little forgiving

again welcome to the family and hope to read more of your posts


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 21, 2007)

Nice to see you on the forum.  I hope you are a frequent visitor. Please feel free to share your adventures and also to draw from the knowledge of the friendly folks here.  Have fun.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 21, 2007)

Finally a smoker from the big D, welcome to the SMF, lots of michiganders here (rest of these folks aint bad either)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Glad u found us!


----------



## t-bone tim (May 21, 2007)

welcome aboard SMF...glad to have ya


----------



## keywesmoke (May 21, 2007)

hello up there! hope it turns out great


----------



## squeezy (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF ... glad to have you with us ... love to see your kind of enthusiasm ...

Have a great weekend


----------



## deejaydebi (May 22, 2007)

Welcome James -

Your in for a real treat! As much as you enjoyed grilling smoking is lots more fun and  much more addictive!


----------



## msmith (May 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum James grab a cold one and lets do some smoking.


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF! Sounds like you are in for a great smoky weekend. I look forward to your pics.


----------



## billyq (May 22, 2007)

So, what kinda smoker you planning on getting?


----------



## ultramag (May 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Watery Eyes!!!


----------



## watery eyes (May 22, 2007)

I'm looking at both the Great Outdoors 20" and the Smoky Hollow No.5 (slightly smaller) that they have a Meijers.

The Smoky Hollow looks a bit more robust (wider stance) and can do both charcoal and gas - but there is a lot of user information here in the forum on the Great Outdoors model and it is also a couple inches wider by just a smidge.

Price difference is only $10 more for the Great Outdoors and I am leaning that way personally.


I just want to make the best choice initially and for the long run as far as usability and overall utility are concerned.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Watery Eyes


----------



## hhersh (May 22, 2007)

Glad ta have ya ..........come back often and Post pix, we love the "porn"................


----------



## squeezy (May 22, 2007)

Hey man ... I thought we were supposed to refrain from using the 'P' Word ????


----------



## watery eyes (May 25, 2007)

Got the GOSM this morning and picked up some accessories too. 
Looking to do the assembly in an hour or so when the weather blows through.

First pics of the seasoning burn to be posted tonight!


----------



## pigcicles (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Watery Eyes. Can't wait to see your smoker in action. If you have any questions feel free to ask away.

Keep Smokin


----------



## hawgheaven (May 25, 2007)

Good luck Watery Eyes, here's hoping your first smoke is a huge success!


----------



## jts70 (May 25, 2007)

Best of luck! Your Gosm is a snap to use.


----------



## zapper (May 25, 2007)

Ribs! Ribs, Ribs! M-Day is secondly about Ribs! Do it all, but do some ribs too. Spare ribs, baby back, country style, tips, long, short, beef, pork, lamb or any legal four legged meaty ribbed animal, just do some ribs too!








Hmmm, can you tell I have a taste for some ribs?


----------



## watery eyes (May 25, 2007)

The seasoning went great!

Temps held at 300 on the door with 250 indicated inside up high.
Used Mesquite as the wood of choice and it smelled great the whole time.


Will post pics once the kids bug out after dinner.


----------



## shorts (May 25, 2007)

Welcome Watery Eyes!  Get some of that good smoke rollin through "D"!

I used to live up north of there...Oxford.  Back then it was a one stoplight town!


----------



## cheech (May 26, 2007)

Congratulations on the new smoker and welcome from an other from Michigan. I have seen those smokers at Meijer too. Figured that 5 smokers is enough expect I do not have a gas one yet. Please let us know how it works for you


----------



## watery eyes (May 26, 2007)

Here are some pics from today's seasoning.....

Image 4 is the GOSM assembled and ready to be seasoned.

Image 10 is my youngest grandaughter who happened to be visiting today. I'm looking forward to seeing her face covered in BBQ sauce this weekend.



Thanks to all of you for making this experience effortless and very enjoyable.


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

now thats the best pic i've seen in days- she's cute & a lil' que turner too


----------



## deejaydebi (May 26, 2007)

A nice picture of that baby girl chewing on a rib slathered in sauce would be precious!


----------



## hhersh (May 26, 2007)

.......Are you just kidding me or are we supposed to not say the "P"___word anymore ?? I want to do what the mods say to do, and I must have missed that if you're not joshing me..


----------



## squeezy (May 27, 2007)

No we are not joshing you ... spammers are finding their way here because of it ... so now we are having a contest to pick another term.
Check out this thread ...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=4889


----------



## hhersh (May 28, 2007)

Hey thanks a lot Squeezy.......I had'nt looked at that thread and was unaware of the spammers. I appreciate your heads-up. Wont use that term anymore...............


----------



## squeezy (May 28, 2007)

No problem man ... too many threads to keep up with ... if we read all of them, we wouldn't get any Q made!!


----------

